# 97 nissan 200sx idling problem



## spearson24 (Jun 30, 2012)

Starts kinda rough but idles ok..... when i put it to the floor it starts surging around 2500 rpms. It will not rev up all the way.... I already tried cleaning out the throttle body...


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

checked the timing already? cleaned MAF sensor? they make aerosol cleaners for it, do not touch it, that thing is sensitive and expensive to replace. when you get it to 2500 rpm, does the motor sound like it's pinging? i've had this problem before, starts fine, idles fine but won't get past 3000 rpm. turned out to be a bad knock sensor. easy to find at the junk yard.


----------



## spearson24 (Jun 30, 2012)

yes it sounds like its pinging... What is a knock sensor


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

it does what the name suggests, sense knock/detonation and retards the timing so you don't bend a rod or put a hole in the piston. i don't know where it is on the sr20 but if you have a ga16 like mine, it is inconveniently located behind the engine, above the oil filter.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like the MAF is either defective or there's a problem with it's harness connector. First disconnect the harness connector and check for oxidation on the pins.


----------

